# Thinking about Kestrel Talon



## darkdream (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello, well I missed purchasing my first own road bike (currently riding a family member's Miyata) since bikesdirect sold out was a nos motobecane, so now I am thinking about getting a Kestrel Talon with force except with the addition of red shifters. Some people say that the Kestrel Talon does not turn; however, I read reviews where people said steering was twitchy, but doesn't twitchy imply a flick-able bike in the turns? I also read reviews conflicting with the talon sl being less stiff, but description says it is stiffer. Also I read reviews contracting each other about being a good climber. What would the frame geometry be classified as relaxed or aggressive? 

Does anyone recommend against getting the talon as my first road bike? I have a 2k budget cap, but would like to keep it around $1500.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

darkdream said:


> Hello, well I missed purchasing my first own road bike (currently riding a family member's Miyata) since it sold out was a nos motobecane, so now I am thinking about getting a Kestrel Talon with force except red shifters. Some people say that the Kestrel Talon does not turn; however, I read reviews where people said steering was twitchy, but doesn't twitch imply a flick-able bike in the turns? I also read reviews conflicting with the talon sl being less stiff, but description says it is stiffer. Also I read reviews contracting each other about being a good climber. What would the frame geometry be classified as relaxed or aggressive?
> 
> Does anyone recommend against getting the talon as my first road bike? I have a 2k budget cap, but would like to keep it around $1500.


Without knowing more about your intended uses/ goals, I wouldn't recommend for _or_ against the Talon. It's a race bike, with the requisite shortish head tube, short wheelbase and trail in the mid 50's, which is why some riders would call it twitchy. 

That, BTW generally refers to a bikes tendency to be quick steering, requiring some diligence to keep a straight line. That probably sounds worse than it is in practice, but depending on a riders cycling experiences, whether they like it (or don't) is a matter of personal preference.

My advice is to visit some shops, get sized/ fitted to bikes of interest and head out (on the roads) for some test rides. IMO/E you can't _reliably_ pick a bike based on pics and specs _alone_. For comparison, get some saddle time in on bikes having both relaxed and race geo and decide your preferences from there. In your price range (especially at the upper end), there are some very nice choices.

Re: the reviews. As you've discovered, they're one persons opinion, often contradicting anothers. So, read them for general interest/ entertainment, then go ride some bikes. This is going to be your bike, so the only persons opinion that really matter is going to be yours.


----------



## darkdream (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I intend to use the bike for speed, so I want a bike that will assist in providing the maximal speed in as many conditions as possible. So I would not mind sacrificing comfort. I am an adrenaline junkie, who would like to eventually race and do long downhill canyon rides.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

darkdream said:


> Thanks for the advice. I intend to use the bike for speed, so I want a bike that will assist in providing the maximal speed in as many conditions as possible. So I would not mind sacrificing comfort. I am an adrenaline junkie, who would like to eventually race and do long downhill canyon rides.


Points taken, but relaxed (or endurance) bikes are fast movers as well, albeit with slightly slower (more predictable) handling and they allow for a slightly more upright rider position. Good for less flexible riders.

As an example, Specialized Roubaix's have been winning pro tour races for years. My point being, I'm not sure you should offhandedly disregard them as an option. But ultimately, this is your choice.

The bottom line remains. Test ride, then decide.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

If you want a fast bike, then twitchy is a good characteristic. That means the bike is connected to the ground. I tested the roubaix and it was super disconnected to the road. I like the Talon, it looks really good and fast and twitchy. You can't test ride it though. If you have experience with bicycles and know your size and what you want....I say buy it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hooben said:


> If you want a fast bike, then twitchy is a good characteristic. That means the bike is connected to the ground. I tested the roubaix and it was super disconnected to the road. I like the Talon, it looks really good and fast and twitchy. You can't test ride it though. If you have experience with bicycles and know your size and what you want....I say buy it.


I disagree with your correlation between fast and twitchy. Fast equates to speed (which is dependent on the 'motor'), while twitchy equates to (quick) steering requiring small rider inputs. 

Agree that the Roubaix (and some other plush/ comfort bikes) are, by design, somewhat disconnected from the road, lacking 'feel'. But IMO/E this can hold true for other (race) bikes as well. As an example, I found the Trek Madone to be somewhat disconnected, yet its trail is consistent with race bikes (quicker steering).


----------



## edurancex (Apr 27, 2012)

It is a nice bike. You will not be disappointed.


----------

